# New Ideas???



## mogie (Apr 2, 2007)

It would be cool if people could submit their favorite bud or grow shots and rollitup could select winners. A new winner featured every week? Just an idea we have some folks here with some beautiful pics of their pot. Must be a creative way to put this to use. A calendar?


----------



## smkpt (Apr 2, 2007)

good idea mogie, then the calender can be for a later winner of some contest


----------



## mogie (Apr 2, 2007)

I know there are places that put calendars together fairly cheaply using your own photos. Anyone out there know what place does that?


----------



## dursky (Apr 2, 2007)

If we get 12 pics someone is sure to aproach us for a calender.. maybe big bucks.. I'm in.


----------



## mogie (Apr 2, 2007)

fdd had some awesome shots in the photos that he found and posted i think yesterday


----------



## smkpt (Apr 2, 2007)

i think you can take your pictures to walmart and they will do it, lol it might be a little wierd showing them the pics of buds but O well


----------



## smkpt (Apr 2, 2007)

i agree mogie i think fdd would definitely qualify to have some of those pics in there


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 2, 2007)

You d have to have a rule you have to have a sign with your handle in it though or I can go to high times and steal me a real nice picture and enter it as mine and win constantly.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2007)

well those were last years pics so i'm screwed. JK. 

KINKOS makes calendars. and yep fairly cheap. 

something like "BUD OF THE WEEK", sounds cool. no prize neccessary, the pride in being admired for hard work is golden to me. thank you everyone for the kind words.


----------



## mogie (Apr 3, 2007)

Bust ya for copyrighting their pot pictures. ROFL


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Apr 3, 2007)

I would love to participate.....I think it is a brillant idea, rollitup can get in on it to maybe make some money for the site......That is cool I'd buy it.....the bud of the week thing sounds good then you could get 64 shots and 64 people will be happy...lol....& proud and that they should be.....WTG FDD & Mogie...


----------



## mogie (Apr 3, 2007)

Well let's wait and hear what rollitup thinks about this. I am all for helping generate some $$$ for the site.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 3, 2007)

Blazin24/7 said:


> I would love to participate.....I think it is a brillant idea, rollitup can get in on it to maybe make some money for the site......That is cool I'd buy it.....the bud of the week thing sounds good then you could get 64 shots and 64 people will be happy...lol....& proud and that they should be.....WTG FDD & Mogie...





64? i must be really, really high. love ya blazin'.


----------



## videoman40 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hmmm Blazin, you know I love you, and I know you live north of me, but in the part of the state that I live in, we have 52 weeks in a year. lol

I like the calendar idea, hmmmmmmmmmm
Could this be January?


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Apr 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> 64? i must be really, really high. love ya blazin'.


yes 12 pictures for the month picture a big pic. & them 52 other smaller pics for "bud of the week"......
52 weeks
12 months
_____
64 pictures....I love u to FDD  

I need some of the oil you are smoking.......


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice starting pick......yes 52 weeks in a year plus 12 big monthly shots......then put 52 weekly bud shots on that week
52+12=64pictures......hehehe did you guys fishish algerbra



videoman40 said:


> Hmmm Blazin, you know I love you, and I know you live north of me, but in the part of the state that I live in, we have 52 weeks in a year. lol
> 
> I like the calendar idea, hmmmmmmmmmm
> Could this be January?


----------

